# If you know about a job opening in your company PLEASE SHARE HERE!



## Leily911 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

In every company from time to time there is a job opening that employees may know about before it even hits the company's website or the local paper. If you know of a job opening in your place of work, it would be great if you could share it with others. 

Please list any information you may have: the company name, location (state), the position, and your own thoughts and experience about working there, etc.


This would be great for those who are currently looking for a job. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## patti@hayeshelpinghearts.com (Feb 10, 2011)

*Job opening in Northwest Indiana*

Area psychologist looking for experienced biller/coder.  Immediate opening.  Only those qualified should reply to:  chatterbox12155@sbclgobal.net.  All information will be kept confidential


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 14, 2011)

*Please post in the correct forum!*

Actually this is NOT the correct forum in which to post jobs available OR resumes.

There is a forum titled JOB POSTINGS where employers can list openings; and a separate thread specifically for posting your resume if you are looking for a position. 

This is a career field where attention to detail is incredibly important.  Before you post, take a moment to double check that you are posting in the correct thread. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Leily911 (Apr 2, 2012)

FTessaBartels said:


> Actually this is NOT the correct forum in which to post jobs available OR resumes.
> 
> There is a forum titled JOB POSTINGS where employers can list openings; and a separate thread specifically for posting your resume if you are looking for a position.
> 
> ...


Dear Tessa,

I am aware that I have not posted this posting in the Job Postings category! I have great attention to detail and have noticed that many people have job openings in other forums as well, which is why I posted here to grab the attention of those that may not look through the job posting category.  I don't know why you have a problem with people sharing job postings here!  I already have a job and I'm only trying to help others.  No matter where it's posted, it is a good opportunity for all.

I am sorry you felt the way you did and I hope you find it in your heart to look past the job postings that are not posted in the "Job Posting" category.


----------



## Bethany Shirley (Apr 3, 2012)

*Medical Billing and Coding Instructor Needed in Austin*

Career college in Austin seeking an experienced biller and coder to pass on their knowledge to the next generation.  We have a great atmosphere and a very rewarding daily duty.  Candidate must available to teach day or night and possess strong communication skills.  Interested parties may contact Bethany Shirley at bethany.shirley@vc.edu or 512-279-2859.  Thank you!


----------



## JenniferCalma (Apr 4, 2012)

Signatureperformance.com is a great company to work for. They replace coders to military bases all over the United States.


----------

